# Damn AusPost - rant



## fraser_john (7/12/15)

<rant>

JHC ordered three Whitelabs vials from Keg King, they shipped it promptly (thanks!) as I got the notification last Tuesday. Here it is the following Monday and I get the notification it is at my PO Box, 6 days later, to go 100 odd kilometers from Melbourne to Geelong.

6 farking days! That is 0.6944 km/hr. Christ, I could have walked there and back faster.

Meantime, a fellow brewer tells me he ordered a Xmas gift for his wife from Indonesia on Friday and the courier shows up Saturday, BEFORE NOON, with the gift!

AusPost, what is wrong with this picture!

And you want a stamp to be $1?

Get F_cked!

</rant>


----------



## Weizguy (7/12/15)

Took a week for my order to get here from Keg King, too.

Granted, it's a bit further to Newcastle, but obviously you haven't heard of the term "Christmas mail".

Lucky it wasn't lost (read 'stolen' by Auspost employees).
They take these things seriously, or is it that they seriously take things?
I received a card a while back advising that one of my items had been identified as being stolen while in the post, and they were taking it seriously. Never heard any more about it. EVER!


----------



## antiphile (7/12/15)

While in the car yesterday, I heard one of the ABC radio guys talking about this too, and I was absolutely floored!

I think I heard in mid-January the cost of a standard letter was going to $1. And the average time to deliver something by parcel post was going to be two freakin weeks. That's the way, AusPost. Set yourself really low standards, and still fail to reach them.


----------



## Tropico (7/12/15)

Pay the extra for Express post if you want service. I think they are trying to punish us for using standard parcel post so we pay the extra.


----------



## welly2 (7/12/15)

That was the story of my life when I was up in Darwin. Standard post was never, ever delivered any less than 10 days when I made an order from only as far as Victoria. Granted, express post was quick enough. I would get stuff delivered from the UK quicker than being delivered from Victoria.

I realise shipments were coming in direct via air (from the UK) vs probably by truck with standard post but it still went against the grain (ha ha!)


----------



## Kingmaa (7/12/15)

I just received some gear that took 48 hours from Miami to Sydney and 12 days from Sydney to Canberra. Impressive!


----------



## pcmfisher (7/12/15)

Did you check the package to see what date it actually left keg king?


----------



## Yob (7/12/15)

I'll have to be discontinuing the registered post option for yeast only orders, simply can't trust the service or be confident at the health of the yeast with a "yeah we'll get it there sometime" attitude


----------



## Bribie G (7/12/15)

Australia Post, wasn't that the place I used to go to post a letter to my Granny? Ah the memories.

I only use couriers. Even here in the mountainous wilderness of Kyogle I can get stuff from Ross or Brewman overnight. God knows how long it would take on AusPost.


----------



## Bribie G (7/12/15)

Yob said:


> I'll have to be discontinuing the registered post option for yeast only orders, simply can't trust the service or be confident at the health of the yeast with a "yeah we'll get it there sometime" attitude


When Nev in Perth was doing those liquid yeast vials (pro yeast or something?) I used to get them at the other side of the Continent via courier, still cold.

:icon_offtopic: is Nev still going? I know he was banned here but I can't seem to find his store on Google.


----------



## fraser_john (7/12/15)

pcmfisher said:


> Did you check the package to see what date it actually left keg king?


I got an email from AusPost on Tuesday(1-12-2015) that the package was ready to be sent, then the next day(2-12-2015) another email saying it was on its way and would be there by Friday(4-12-2015), an email this morning(7-12-2015) from them saying it was at my PO Box.

God awful.


----------



## antiphile (7/12/15)

I wonder why AusPost uses email to send notifications instead of a letter?


----------



## Yob (7/12/15)

Bribie G said:


> When Nev in Perth was doing those liquid yeast vials (pro yeast or something?) I used to get them at the other side of the Continent via courier, still cold.
> 
> :icon_offtopic: is Nev still going? I know he was banned here but I can't seem to find his store on Google.


HERE


----------



## Bribie G (7/12/15)

Cheers.


----------



## DU99 (7/12/15)

Express is a joke too...you pay extra for what..


----------



## tugger (7/12/15)

Others can do it though. 
I got some smack packs from grain and grape. 
Ordered on Thursday afternoon, in Sydney at my door Friday 10am.


----------



## Rambo (7/12/15)

Ha... 6 days.

My last order from Keg King took 5 weeks to Brisbane. I ordered something from Cheeky Peak a month after I placed the keg king order and received it first.


----------



## DU99 (7/12/15)

wonder if it's Keg King issue


----------



## antiphile (7/12/15)

Rambo

Don't blame AusPost. Remember that time is only relative (according to Einstein), so perhaps the earth is spinning a lot, lot, lot, lot, lot slower there.


----------



## Bribie G (7/12/15)

It's all going to be fixed next year


----------



## kunfaced (7/12/15)

Rambo said:


> Ha... 6 days.
> 
> My last order from Keg King took 5 weeks to Brisbane. I ordered something from Cheeky Peak a month after I placed the keg king order and received it first.


I live a 20 minute drive from Keg King, and I can guarantee Cheeky Peek would have it delivered to my door from Wodonga before I even get served. Is Keg King run by the local council? It seems they have a lot of people standing around...


----------



## manticle (7/12/15)

Bribie G said:


> When Nev in Perth was doing those liquid yeast vials (pro yeast or something?) I used to get them at the other side of the Continent via courier, still cold.
> 
> :icon_offtopic: is Nev still going? I know he was banned here but I can't seem to find his store on Google.


Don't forget he changed from Gryphon to online brewing supplies.

http://onlinebrewingsupplies.com


----------



## manticle (7/12/15)

Yob said:


> HERE


Woops, too late.


----------



## klangers (8/12/15)

Personally I've never had such a bad issue with AusPost.

I daresay the issue is the local delivery contractor - I get stuff delivered to work in Sydney CBD, smack bang above the post office. Stuff usually gets here overnight from Melbourne or Brisbane even with standard postage.

The local contractors operate as a law unto themselves... a neighbour has a permanent sticker on the letterbox in my apartment block stating "Don't leave another calling card! Ring the intercom - we are home!"


----------



## fraser_john (8/12/15)

klangers said:


> <snip>
> The local contractors operate as a law unto themselves... a neighbour has a permanent sticker on the letterbox in my apartment block stating "Don't leave another calling card! Ring the intercom - we are home!"


This is true! I have a security camera that watches my driveway, it records the events and never have I seen the delivery person walk up the (steep) driveway/steps to ring the doorbell, they look up it, then write a calling card. Lazy!


----------



## pcmfisher (8/12/15)

DU99 said:


> wonder if it's Keg King issue


Hence my previous question, even though it still appeared to take ages after it did leave.


----------



## Weizguy (8/12/15)

> This is true! I have a security camera that watches my driveway, it records the events and never have I seen the delivery person walk up the (steep) driveway/steps to ring the doorbell, they look up it, then write a calling card. Lazy!


Seems they're all cut from the same cloth. Maybe it's in their contractor training.
I have a long driveway and they usually write a card, telling me to collect the parcel. I suppose that way they don't have to even carry the items to residences. Just drop them to the PO and leave a card.
Shame when they leave a note to say "Collect at the PO after 4 PM", and it's not there


----------



## manticle (8/12/15)

Or you have like, you know: like, a job?


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (8/12/15)

We use Auspost exclusively at work to send parcells and we have had very little issue with delivery times. The only place that takes a bit longer is Tasmania. They wont even guarantee express post there.

But generally delivery time is 3 days ( sometimes 4 for NT & WA ) which is pretty good. They are as fast as couriers from the experience I have had. 

Some of these couriers who offer " express" " priority" or " overnight" are full of shit


----------



## droid (8/12/15)

I'm leaving oz post after 10 years and some stuff is bad for sure but please, a little perspective. When a parcel contractor has 170 parcels to deliver in half a day (the other time is spent sorting the delivery sequence and playing with scanners that don't always behave as they should) you do the maths. It's a necessity to prioritise what can be delivered. I don't deliver to units or apartments - they get a card. We haven't got all day to get it done and wAit for people in apartments to come down... I deliver to 700 homes which is small, I handle over 1000 articles in a day and probably achieve 99.9% accuracy on a bad day but that's still plenty of people who will complain.

They're far from perfect but what I find interesting is people rarely say thanks when they get an article that had some other address or no address and it some-how magically turns up. Very quick to complain if it's pissing down outside and their mail gets wet etc


----------



## droid (8/12/15)

but then I got a bottle of red, $50 and some fudge from customers today so we must get it right occasionally


----------



## droid (8/12/15)

fraser_john said:


> This is true! I have a security camera that watches my driveway, it records the events and never have I seen the delivery person walk up the (steep) driveway/steps to ring the doorbell, they look up it, then write a calling card. Lazy!



I think there is a limit in terms of distance to walk and keeping near the vehicle, they get nicked every now and then. we are supposed to maintain eyesight but I think it may have changed after several vans were targeted and stolen, probably while your friendly parcel guy was wIting for someone in an apartment to come down ... Just joking but there are usually reasons as opposed to someone wanting to get in trouble by writing a card when you were home, if you were home



Les the Weizguy said:


> Seems they're all cut from the same cloth. Maybe it's in their contractor training.I have a long driveway and they usually write a card, telling me to collect the parcel. I suppose that way they don't have to even carry the items to residences. Just drop them to the PO and leave a card.Shame when they leave a note to say "Collect at the PO after 4 PM", and it's not there


There is an issue with this. If a card is written in the post office and the article never taken out it will usually state collect after 9 or 10 am as articles not going out are set aside for collection. If a card has 4pm it would logically mean, I've got your parcel, you weren't home and I expect to get back to the post office before 4pm...then I got stuck waiting for some guy looking at me through his security vision instead of coming to the door and I was delayed in returning to the post office. You came in to collect at 4 and I was running around like a blue arsed fly trying to get everything delivered

You can quote me on that too 

anyway, carry on


----------



## kaiserben (8/12/15)

droid said:


> I don't deliver to units or apartments - they get a card.


Ah - that'd explain why I often find a card even when I've been home. I kept wondering whether I was goinf deaf and didn't hear the knock.


----------



## Coodgee (8/12/15)

The level of incompetence from Australia Post amazes me every time. I got a delivery left in my letter box just 2 days ago and also a card telling me I had a package and to come and pick it up from the post office underneath it. When I looked at the package ID it was the same as the package in my letter box. Lucky I looked. 

Last time I got carded it said to pick up from the post office 2km from my house when there is a post office almost directly across the road. When I go down the post office 2km away they tell me they don't have it and don't know where it is. General attitude is to get you out of there as soon as possible- "don't know/not my problem/check with the sender/you must have done something wrong". So just at a guess I try the post office across the road and there it is. 

They have just introduced parcel tracking by email. I get an email that says your parcel has been dispatched - check the status of your parcel by clicking on this link - so I click the link - "Invalid parcel number". 

This is all in the last 3 weeks.


----------



## manticle (8/12/15)

I would say I've had about 99% excellent experience with AP while living in melb for 30+ years and 100% during my six months in TAS. Both sending and receiving.


----------



## Coodgee (8/12/15)

droid said:


> I'm leaving oz post after 10 years and some stuff is bad for sure but please, a little perspective. When a parcel contractor has 170 parcels to deliver in half a day (the other time is spent sorting the delivery sequence and playing with scanners that don't always behave as they should) you do the maths. It's a necessity to prioritise what can be delivered. I don't deliver to units or apartments - they get a card. We haven't got all day to get it done and wAit for people in apartments to come down... I deliver to 700 homes which is small, I handle over 1000 articles in a day and probably achieve 99.9% accuracy on a bad day but that's still plenty of people who will complain.
> 
> They're far from perfect but what I find interesting is people rarely say thanks when they get an article that had some other address or no address and it some-how magically turns up. Very quick to complain if it's pissing down outside and their mail gets wet etc


ok so it's not your fault but if an organisation loads you up with so much work that the only way to get it all done in a day is to piss off half your clientele then there is clearly a problem with said organisation!


----------



## Weizguy (8/12/15)

> I think there is a limit in terms of distance to walk and keeping near the vehicle, they get nicked every now and then. we are supposed to maintain eyesight but I think it may have changed after several vans were targeted and stolen, probably while your friendly parcel guy was wIting for someone in an apartment to come down ... Just joking but there are usually reasons as opposed to someone wanting to get in trouble by writing a card when you were home, if you were home
> 
> 
> There is an issue with this. If a card is written in the post office and the article never taken out it will usually state collect after 9 or 10 am as articles not going out are set aside for collection. If a card has 4pm it would logically mean, I've got your parcel, you weren't home and I expect to get back to the post office before 4pm...then I got stuck waiting for some guy looking at me through his security vision instead of coming to the door and I was delayed in returning to the post office. You came in to collect at 4 and I was running around like a blue arsed fly trying to get everything delivered
> ...


Thanks Droid, and respect to you for explaining, but the delivery here is not usually brought to my house, even when my daughter is home and her car is next to the house in the driveway.

OK, so I'm happy to admit that not all are cut from the same cloth, but I'm in a rural area out here and that's probably not quite as busy as you are, in the main.


----------



## antiphile (8/12/15)

OK, I've got to be fair. I live in a house (not apartment or unit) and have had the same AusPost parcel contractor for at least 15 years (probably 20 because I can't recall anyone else delivering). Andrew and I have built up a good friendship over the years and when he's not absolutely flat chat, he's more than happy to have a chat for 5 or 10 mins (especially in rugby season because we're both huge fans).

He's always delivered to the door, and occasionally I've made him wait for 5 mins or so while getting out of the shower etc. But he's very reliable and a bloody nice guy. I suspect he also trusts me when "officially" he shouldn't -- because on lots of occasions when the neighbours haven't been home I've offered to accept the parcel and give it to them when they get home (and fortunately I've never failed him).

So power to the contractors that really do a great job, and I know for many years AusPost has been squeezing the poor buggers dry.


----------



## droid (8/12/15)

Coodgee said:


> ok so it's not your fault but if an organisation loads you up with so much work that the only way to get it all done in a day is to piss off half your clientele then there is clearly a problem with said organisation!


it would have been wiser - in retrospect for me to just say we are not all the same. I don't find it particularly pleasing to be tarred with a broad-stroke of the brush

piss off half my clientele would be 350 people in a day or for a contractor of parcels 80-100 people per day - I don't think that happens but it sounds good its just not reality, it might be 1 or 2

hey, I expressed posted the other day for a job which was a mad rush of a recruitment process and no time to get stuff done. my application didn't arrive in the guaranteed time, fortunately the application was scanned and emailed in time, otherwise I would have missed out - lodged a complaint through the website of aus post 2 weeks ago - still waiting, shit happens, move along


----------



## Coodgee (8/12/15)

it was the proverbial half not the literal half. 

hey I work for Telstra mate, we got to expect to cop it!


----------



## Weizguy (8/12/15)

> it was the proverbial half not the literal half.
> 
> hey I work for Telstra mate, we got to expect to cop it!


...and I work for the Public Service in a Call Centre running Telstra phones and lines.

I know about grief from the public, and have empathy. Was only complaining about my locals.
Specificity is the way to complain (or just moan).


----------



## antiphile (8/12/15)

But Coodgee, to get through the job interview process for Telstra, you need to have references to prove your are an absolute a%$(hole! h34r: Sorry, just kidding (unless you're on the IT Helpdesk for business users!).


----------



## Bribie G (8/12/15)

I bought a JB HiFi bluetooth speaker set for my man shed, just got an email saying it's on Aus Post this afternoon.

Now let's see.


----------



## Exile (8/12/15)

fraser_john said:


> This is true! I have a security camera that watches my driveway, it records the events and never have I seen the delivery person walk up the (steep) driveway/steps to ring the doorbell, they look up it, then write a calling card. Lazy!


Next time stick the video up on Youtube, chances are it will be the next viral video B)


----------



## Maheel (8/12/15)

i am waiting on something from Perth

it's now day 8..... tracking number = zero hits.....

now starting to doubt the reliable retailer....


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (8/12/15)

Tracking number should show when it was lodged at the PO.

I use them heaps when customers ring and say " Where is my stuff "...to which the answer is mostly " sitting at the PO.."

Tracking number do work and are a god send


----------



## Maheel (8/12/15)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Tracking number should show when it was lodged at the PO.
> 
> I use them heaps when customers ring and say " Where is my stuff "...to which the answer is mostly " sitting at the PO.."
> 
> Tracking number do work and are a god send



not always
i have seen it before with no hits in WA and only when it gets over to QLD it gets a reading like
"at distribution center"


----------



## jlm (8/12/15)

manticle said:


> I would say I've had about 99% excellent experience with AP while living in melb for 30+ years and 100% during my six months in TAS. Both sending and receiving.


I'd say same here with 30 odd in Bris and 4 here in Launceston. As Stu pointed out shit takes longer to get over the Bass Strait (which is fair enough). I don't know if its happening on the (bastard) mainland yet, but I'm getting text messages to say my parcel is ready to be picked up from (insert suburb) post office. 

Works well as if you live out of town as I do, you can pick up on your way hame instead of getting home after post office has closed and then waiting for the next day.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (8/12/15)

Maheel said:


> not always
> i have seen it before with no hits in WA and only when it gets over to QLD it gets a reading like
> "at distribution center"



You are always going to get some that slip thru the net. 

You need to remember just how many parcels Auspost deal with on a daily/weekly basis. Its a F&cking lot, so things will always slip thru

I have personally dispatched over 1000 parcels via Auspost and so far, less than 5 have not made the destination. And I could get the figures to prove it if i wanted ( but i am not )


----------



## antiphile (8/12/15)

Perhaps, DucatiBikieMan. But you also have to recognise that some of us aren't as feared as you and we get less than equitable service. Since the VLAD Act (Qld 2013), and recognition that you are an office holder of the Finks, Commancheros, Gypsy Jokers and Black Ulans etc etc), no-one is game to ensure your packages are more than 30 seconds late.

It may be different if you cross the border into the sunshine state and get free bed and breakfast for 25 years, but not many of us have that option.

BTW, do you think I've taken the piss out of you enough yet, or do I need a follow up post? h34r:


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (8/12/15)

antiphile said:


> Perhaps, DucatiBikieMan. But you also have to recognise that some of us aren't as feared as you and we get less than equitable service. Since the VLAD Act (Qld 2013), and recognition that you are an office holder of the Finks, Commancheros, Gypsy Jokers and Black Ulans etc etc), no-one is game to ensure your packages are more than 30 seconds late.
> 
> It may be different if you cross the border into the sunshine state and get free bed and breakfast for 25 years, but not many of us have that option.
> 
> BTW, do you think I've taken the piss out of you enough yet, or do I need a follow up post? h34r:


I blame all that Guinness at Roches..


----------



## Parks (8/12/15)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> You are always going to get some that slip thru the net.


I think you'll find the ones that "slip through the net" are the prepaid satchels with tracking that someone puts in a box. 

If you don't actually scan it over the counter you won't get tracking until it hits the next distribution centre.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (8/12/15)

I use the Auspost on-line ( business ) site. Each item is entered in and a tracking number given. ( which then gets put against the customer in case they need to chase it down ). Then I load the printer with pre formated stiky labels and print all the labels out and the manifest. Each label has the address and a bar code with the tracking number.

Drop the whole lot at the PO, hand over the manifest and off I go ( to the pub about 200m down the street ). company gets billed every month automatically according to the monthly manifest

Auspost have done a pretty good job of getting the whole bulk customer generated manifests so you dont need to stand in a PO. And it works, and works very well


----------



## madpierre06 (17/12/15)

Doing best to stay calm, but winding up due to parcel containing yeast and hops from site retailer in Victoria which was picked up from said retailer on Tues arvo still showing in transit, not yet arrievd in Qld. Supposedly left Preston Tuesday evening. Nothing of this is fault of retailer, help and service which went above and beyond expectations was first class!! 475ml glass filled to brim with an excellent head. Am thinking when usinf interstate retailers am goiung to have to get smaller temp controlled parcels sent via courier/speed service options. I'd even be happy to split orders, as expensive as that might work out. Looking at AP site minimum ETA is 3 -4 days. And how many millions does their Chairman/CEO/tea lady bloody get?


----------



## DU99 (17/12/15)

Parcel service around my area is always in the morning..the driver always comes to the door and knocks,if not home leaves a card or if it's small parcel leaves inside the wire door.I think it's the way it goes thru the centre's is the major concern.


----------



## madpierre06 (17/12/15)

Yeah, am figuring that is the case. Working on checking status tonight, if it doesn't show up in a depot here this evening.........Cliffy Young coulda got here quicker.


----------



## kaiserben (17/12/15)

I'm having good experiences with AusPost's Parcel Locker system.

I'm registered at 2 Parcel Locker sites (one outside my workplace and another down the street from my home). 

This arvo I got a text message telling me a parcel had arrived. It was an express post satchel, some yeast & hops I'd ordered the previous day from an interstate HBS. I went and collected it this evening. Saves me the hassle of getting a card and then not being able to collect it til the planets align and I can get to the post office while they are open.


----------



## manticle (17/12/15)

My postie leaves me a parcel calling card that tells me where on the property s/he left it. Discreet, out of weather, inside the property.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (18/12/15)

Are you sure thats not a card from the police crime scene following a break in.....


----------



## zeggie (18/12/15)

kaiserben said:


> I'm having good experiences with AusPost's Parcel Locker system.
> 
> I'm registered at 2 Parcel Locker sites (one outside my workplace and another down the street from my home).
> 
> This arvo I got a text message telling me a parcel had arrived. It was an express post satchel, some yeast & hops I'd ordered the previous day from an interstate HBS. I went and collected it this evening. Saves me the hassle of getting a card and then not being able to collect it til the planets align and I can get to the post office while they are open.


Yep same! Highly recommend the Parcel lockers.
Always on time, doesn't end up sitting in a post office with a card in the mailbox, and can go pickup late at night if I so desire.
The fact I haven't had a single parcel go missing confirms my suspicions that someone is getting into my mail at the house.


----------



## TheWiggman (18/12/15)

I've had a good run with AusPost with one exception - living in central Qld. Sent a game once for eBay and it never showed up, made me look pretty suss. Second one was a Nerf gun in a reasonably sized package for my half brother's birthday to Wagga Wagga. No-show which make me look like a bad brother. My mum send a gift to my son once and again, never saw it. Literally about a third of the packages to or from my address interstate went missing. When things did turn up though it generally took 4-5 days. 
I echo Coogee's comments though - companies often don't have their customers' expectations in line with the capabilities of their employees. A brother in law of mine is a truckie and he has classic stories all the time. The company will assume a steady trip time at 95km/h between two points and work out how long it should take, then schedule accordingly with 30 mins for pickup/dropoff. This doesn't take into account traffic, hills, customer hold ups ("sorry bro, forklift operator is having lunch) etc. and often they'll base a schedule on the best trip time someone has made in the past. The result is a long day, drivers being questioned all the time, and customers asking why they're 45 mins late. 
Switch do delivery contractors. Yes times are challenging so we cut down on staff or try to get more out of who we have, but if you don't take into account the realities of droid try to deliver 700 packages in a day, you will have upset customers if they're expecting a delivery to their door. I suppose the alternative is they get another contractor to get that extra service, but it will come at cost to the customer. Who will switch to the cheaper contractor who promises the same thing but doesn't/can't deliver. And then they'll complain. 
A fickle bunch those customer folk.


----------



## wynnum1 (18/12/15)

Delivery contractors. AusPost was caught out contracting out then that company subcontracted.


----------



## droid (18/12/15)

no more delivery for me - finished up delivery last week but have opted to help out sorting for the new people till they get their heads around it all

my Christmas booty now has another $20, shortbread, white wine, 6pack lcpa, chocolates, more shortbread, biscuits, chocolates - oh there bloocy good to me out in Newlands Arm...

...and around 50 Christmas cards that we've sorted (and correctly delivered) so far that either had no address, the wrong number, the wrong street or an old RMB number no longer used...and a few of those with no return address - you know what? i'm sure every one of those cards was written correctly if the customer was asked about it hehehe

Christmas time at the DLO (Dead Letter Office)must be a cracking good time


----------



## droid (18/12/15)

btw - had a laugh yesterday, a postie got a Chrissy card for some units in canal rd Paynesville but whoever wrote the card left out the c in canal


----------



## Coodgee (18/12/15)

We've all been down that road mate


----------



## madpierre06 (18/12/15)

On second thoughts, initial rant was based on previous delivery efforts where interstate parcels had arrived within 2 days of ordering. Given that aforementioned parcel arrived in 3 days, they... AP... charge more more for parcel post than years and months gone by, it's only natural to expect that deliveries would take longer.


----------



## billygoat (18/12/15)

droid said:


> no more delivery for me - finished up delivery last week but have opted to help out sorting for the new people till they get their heads around it allmy Christmas booty now has another $20, shortbread, white wine, 6pack lcpa, chocolates, more shortbread, biscuits, chocolates - oh there bloocy good to me out in Newlands Arm......and around 50 Christmas cards that we've sorted (and correctly delivered) so far that either had no address, the wrong number, the wrong street or an old RMB number no longer used...and a few of those with no return address - you know what? i'm sure every one of those cards was written correctly if the customer was asked about it heheheChristmas time at the DLO (Dead Letter Office)must be a cracking good time


My aunty lives in Colony Club Drive in Newlands Arm, hope she gave you something Droid.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (19/12/15)

madpierre06 said:


> On second thoughts, initial rant was based on previous delivery efforts where interstate parcels had arrived within 2 days of ordering. Given that aforementioned parcel arrived in 3 days, they... AP... charge more more for parcel post than years and months gone by, it's only natural to expect that deliveries would take longer.


And people are forgetting the fact the Auspost main thing is more parcels orientated now. Letters are shrinking, but parcels are growing

I drop stuff at the back of the PO and every thing is put into pallet crates, letters, parcels, the lot. and goes to Casino for sorting. Letters are in trays. They do about 6-8 crates a day and there is prob only about 6 trays of letters. 6 trays would be about half a crate, so that gives an idea of the logistical volume difference

Considering the sheer volume of items that Auspost deal with, they do a pretty good job.

I would bet that any talk of it going private would result in mutiny and the burning down of parliament house


----------



## Florian (19/12/15)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> And people are forgetting the fact the Auspost main thing is more parcels orientated now. Letters are shrinking, but parcels are growing
> 
> I drop stuff at the back of the PO and every thing is put into pallet crates, letters, parcels, the lot. and goes to Casino for sorting. Letters are in trays. They do about 6-8 crates a day and there is prob only about 6 trays of letters. 6 trays would be about half a crate, so that gives an idea of the logistical volume difference


I'm keeping my smart arse comment about letters being smaller than parcels and therefore, going by numbers, probably still being more letters than parcels, to myself.

Agree that Auspost does a great job, never had a serious issue with them, and if I want something fast I pay a few bucks extra for express. Simple, really.

Compare them to a 'supposedly' superior postal service like in Germany and we're laughing over here. Big time! 
Same goes for government services. All of them!

Some of you guys don't seem to realise how good we have it over here.


----------



## droid (19/12/15)

billygoat said:


> My aunty lives in Colony Club Drive in Newlands Arm, hope she gave you something Droid.


I know you may not want to divulge her name or address but give me a first name and we'll see how good the Ol' memory is, last name is too easy - pretty much know every last name on my run...breaks the monotony of sorting to look at the names. Also more accurate too

Btw I'll have to put my faith in the new postie to hand over the prezzies haha


----------



## manticle (19/12/15)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Are you sure thats not a card from the police crime scene following a break in.....


I did think under the pillow was a tad creepy but at least it stayed dry.


----------



## Kumamoto_Ken (19/12/15)

I posted the pic below in a similar thread last year with a comment about my postie not getting a six pack for Xmas.

Since this thread is already going I won't bump the old one...but I am very pleased to say that this year our postie is either new or has had an epiphany about providing superb service.

We had a series of thunderstorms roll through on Wednesday arvo with some very heavy rain, but when I got home the mail was actually sitting up on the front doorstep out of the rain.
Similar thing on Thursday with a couple of larger items that last year would have been bent and shoved into our (admittedly shitty) letterbox...this time sitting up next to the door.

I'm on leave now so I might listen out on Monday or Tuesday and dash out to surprise him/her with a gift...I don't really want to leave anything by the letterbox because this is Queanbeyan afterall...it'd be gone before you could say 'yoink'.


----------



## droid (19/12/15)

bugger I spose ill have to give the postie a coldy too now, been leaving beer out for the garbo's at Chrissy since living here which seems to be appreciated - tho they do have to stop the truck and dive out to grab it hehe


----------



## wynnum1 (19/12/15)

droid said:


> bugger I spose ill have to give the postie a coldy too now, been leaving beer out for the garbo's at Chrissy since living here which seems to be appreciated - tho they do have to stop the truck and dive out to grab it hehe


The leaving of alcohol could be offensive to persons of certain faiths or recovering alcoholics and a target of under age drinkers leaving a gift voucher may be safer .


----------



## antiphile (19/12/15)

(antiphile goes into "in my day..." mode)

Things used to be different several decades ago, before this technology and efficiency drive depersonalised a lot of these services like the postie and the garbo). The postie, often on a pushbike, delivered the mail and blew his whistle. You knew when he was around and many people actually were waiting at the letterbox to say a quick hello and a brief chat. Similarly, before wheelie bins were common, the garbos would come around to your place (and enter the property if you'd forgotten to put the bins out) and empty them. Inevitably, you'd have quite a few regular interactions during the year.

And as a result, one of the few perks of their jobs was a six pack or something similar from a large proportion of the people. I vividly rememebr that the pickup before christmas, they used to have some mates in utes following the trucks to pick up all the booze etc so they could fit it all in. These days, I reckon, they could fit both of the sixpacks and the single lottery ticket on the passenger seat. The postie also had arrangements 'cos it's bloody hard to ride a bike with 20 slabs of beer.

It's a real shame these days 'cos I wouldn't recognise the letter postie if I fell over him, and I can't even recall the last time I actually saw the garbo. Yet out of stubborn habit, I've still gotta leave out something for them to avoid the guilt.


----------



## manticle (19/12/15)

Yeah but only seven people lived in your street and two of them were your parents.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (19/12/15)

Hate to say it, but....

Our postie delivers, tops, twice a week. Never if it's wet (or even cloudy) or hot or not hot (it's never cold in Qld).

The thing is, I used to curse our postie in NW Coast of Tassie, but at least he'd get out 3 or 4 times per week. Parcel guy hardly delivered, and would leave a calling card (despite the front door being 2 metres from the driveway) regardless, and I'd go down to the PO after hours.

But, our postie/parcel guy in Tassie was a million times better than here. I live 9km or so from the Brisbane CBD, and struggle to get anything delivered on time. At least in Tassie, it was an even money bet at worst.


----------



## wobbly (21/12/15)

Well my experiences are much better than the average. On a couple of occasions I have had parcels delivered from Auckland to Bibra Lake Perth is less than 4 days delivered to the door.

My latest was a 1kg parcel from Auckland to Bibra Lake (Perth suburb) posted in Auckland PM Friday 19th/12/15 and delivered to my house (ring on the front door bell) at 9:30 am this morning. Parcel was sent parcel post by New Zealand Post and delivered by Australia Post.

A good job by both organisations. No complaints here!!!

Cheers

Wobbly


----------



## Bruer (21/12/15)

You want fucked up? I'm in perth. I just popped the question and she said yes. One problem - the ring was too small. Our jeweler is in Adelaide and said the best way to get to him is express post. So that's what we did.

Turns out express post from perth to anywhere is a load of horseshit. Not only was it not there within a day, or two, the ******* thing is completely AWOL without a trace. Thank **** it's insured through our jeweler. What a clusterfuck


----------



## antiphile (21/12/15)

It's OK Bruer. I've seen the movie "The Imitation Game" several times, and every time Keira Knightly accepts a coiled piece of copper wire as her engagement ring. So with a 100% success rate, you'll get away with that or a coiled piece of coathanger wire (at a hell of a better price).


----------



## Coalminer (22/12/15)

antiphile said:


> It's OK Bruer. I've seen the movie "The Imitation Game" several times, and every time Keira Knightly accepts a coiled piece of copper wire as her engagement ring. So with a 100% success rate, you'll get away with that or a coiled piece of coathanger wire (at a hell of a better price).


If she settled for anything less than stainless steel I would be having second thoughts :unsure:


----------



## Weizguy (6/1/16)

Postie let me down yesterday in the wet weather. That's both the regular postie and the parcel postie (different contractor, I believe).

My new BYO magazine was left hanging out of the mailbox and got wet, and the pages may be irretrievably stuck together.
The magazine would have fit wholly in the box if the postie had opened the lid to insert it, rather than poke it in the slot.

As for the parcel, it was also wet. Again the postie could have sat it flat in the mailbox and closed the lid, rather than opening the lid, but putting the box side-on in the box to ensure the lid remained propped open, thus ensuring some level of rain entered the box.

Maybe they were pissy that I did not leave a Christmas tip, but surely that needs to be earned? We pay people a living wage (mostly) in Aus, and they should not be reliant on tips or undeserved Christmas gifts.


(*edit) ...and later the runoff water from the suburb flooded my yard again. Happy New Year, indeed!


----------



## kaiserben (5/2/16)

I think I praised/defended AusPost earier in this thread, but now ... 

Had a stainless steel pipe (regular post, padded with bubblewrap) arrive to a Parcel Locker crushed/bent at one end. 

The company that sold it to me agreed to send a replacement (Express Post). When it hadn't arrived after 6 days (4 week days) I contacted the company to check what had happened. A bit of back-and-forth and eventually, 9 days after it was sent, AusPost Parcel Locker service texts me saying that my parcel was not suitable for Parcel Post and that I'll need to collect it from the Post Office. I'm fairly sure the only reason why AusPost eventually got around to contacting me is because the seller was asking wtf was going on.


----------



## evoo4u (5/2/16)

kaiserben said:


> Had a stainless steel pipe (regular post, padded with bubblewrap) arrive to a Parcel Locker crushed/bent at one end.


Years ago someone advised me to pack anything consigned through Australia Post as though it was going to be thrown against a brick wall! Maybe I should add "or run over by a forklift".


----------



## RdeVjun (5/2/16)

I believe most carriers offer that service, its not exclusive to AP.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (5/2/16)

evoo4u said:


> Years ago someone advised me to pack anything consigned through Australia Post as though it was going to be thrown against a brick wall! Maybe I should add "or run over by a forklift".





RdeVjun said:


> I believe most carriers offer that service, its not exclusive to AP.



We use T**L for our bigger stuff. ( Aust post only take a certain size that must fit into a pallet crate )...

The Couriers Guide to items

Fragile = Drop it off the back of the truck

Do Not Stack = Throw it on the truck first

Ring prior to delivery = leave in depot until the next great flood

Labelling consignment 1/6, 2/6, 3/6.../6/6 = We have one of them in the depot

Ring for Pick-Up = We dont go there, can you drop it off at the depot


----------



## wynnum1 (5/2/16)

evoo4u said:


> Years ago someone advised me to pack anything consigned through Australia Post as though it was going to be thrown against a brick wall! Maybe I should add "or run over by a forklift".


If sent airmail add run over by Airplane.


----------



## Bribie G (5/2/16)

When I moved to Kyogle in October there was a knock at the door: "I'm Nev and I'm your postman, welcome to the area".

Had a laugh with him on Tuesday, it was 36 degrees and he was complaining that the air conditioning on his postie bike had broken down.


----------



## wynnum1 (5/2/16)

Don't piss the poste off they know your name and where you live they could " Go postal"


----------



## superstock (5/2/16)

Every time my posty comes up to the house (rural acreage) needing a signature, I slip him a couple of bottles of brew. When it's rainy and the post won't fit in the mailbox, he delivers it to the door.


----------



## manticle (5/2/16)

My postie in hobart continues to be ******* great. 15+ kg box of grain walked up the steep stairs to the front door (instructions on the box said 'please leave at front door if no-one home').

Going to need to leave an appreciative gift out soon.

Anyone wondering where good old fashioned service has gone - it's in the state you forget to include in your maps.


----------



## LAGERFRENZY (5/2/16)

Well I for one never had anything but admiration for a magnificent map of Tassie.


----------



## Jaded and Bitter (5/2/16)

I routinely have parts flown over from the states for my Corvette. The US shipping company sends me a tracking no which shows the parcel going all over the US through the distribution network, usually takes about 2-3 days to leave the US.

Then it enters a black hole at Alexandria NSW. about 1 - 2 weeks later the parcel arrives in Canberra 250 km away.

Post in Australia is very poor by comparison, and they steal mail.

Edit: made a lot less harsh


----------



## kaiserben (8/2/16)

kaiserben said:


> I think I praised/defended AusPost earier in this thread, but now ...
> 
> Had a stainless steel pipe (regular post, padded with bubblewrap) arrive to a Parcel Locker crushed/bent at one end.
> 
> The company that sold it to me agreed to send a replacement (Express Post). When it hadn't arrived after 6 days (4 week days) I contacted the company to check what had happened. A bit of back-and-forth and eventually, 9 days after it was sent, AusPost Parcel Locker service texts me saying that my parcel was not suitable for Parcel Post and that I'll need to collect it from the Post Office. I'm fairly sure the only reason why AusPost eventually got around to contacting me is because the seller was asking wtf was going on.


I take back the second part of this. The replacement mail was incorrectly (incompletely) addressed by the supplier.


----------



## n87 (8/2/16)

Still waiting on guitar parts
Sent express (from within network) on Thursday midday

Really would have liked them for the weekend (hence paying for the express)

I will be getting my postage back.


----------



## mofox1 (8/2/16)

Just had a couple full sacks and a veritable shite load of spec malts plus yeast etc picked up from beerco and delivered within *a couple of hours* using hunter express. For all of $10 postage.

Order *was* booked late last week (held due to the yeast), but it's a damn sight more impressive than the week+ it took aus post to shift some disconnects from keg king.


----------



## Yob (10/2/16)

so I recently had an order from Norway to fill.. Aus post wanted to take a week or there abouts, and wanted in excess of $400 for the consignment..

I thought Id have a look about and ended up with a DHL account who delivered it in 2 days *(to effing Norway!!) *for ~$250

So while Aus post have market domination here with their service, it's worth looking around if you ship or receive from over seas.. significant savings indeed...


----------



## GrumpyPaul (10/2/16)

Yob said:


> so I recently had an order from Norway to fill..


So that mean a name change is in order...

Hop Dealz International.


----------



## SBOB (10/2/16)

how much hops is someone ordering that $250 shipping is worthwhile


----------



## Yob (10/2/16)

15kg this time


----------



## Hpal (11/2/16)

LAGERFRENZY said:


> Well I for one never had anything but admiration for a magnificent map of Tassie.


 :icon_drool2:


----------



## madpierre06 (19/2/16)

Parcel to Brissie from Toowoomba in 24 hours....must have accidentally been put in the 'privileged' box.


----------

